# Garviel Loken SoH



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Garviel Loken Captian 10th company


----------



## RedApostle (Nov 24, 2007)

That looks great


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice Eisen - I love alternative heads - it bloody great. One thing you may have forgotten though. Have you painted the symbol on his helmet?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

nice catch forgot all about it


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Looks pretty cool all the same though, with or without the eye of Horus.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I think I'm going to cut the grill off a mk6 chest and add it to him


----------

